# connecting PVC drain to a copper pipe?



## red86yota (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi,

Way back when, somebody put copper all through-out my house. Not just for water supply, but also for the drains. How do I connect a 3" PVC drain to a 3" copper drain? Are those flexible rubber/steel band couplers legit and meeting code?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## plumbbum0203 (Feb 24, 2009)

yes they make a size for this it would be 3" copper to 3" pvc they are called mission bands


----------



## red86yota (Nov 26, 2008)

thanks, and a twp plumbing inspector shouldn't have any problem with that connection? it's not going to be buried in a wall or anything, just in a wide open un-finished basement.

thanks!


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

No-hub (also called Mission) and Fernco are two manufacturers of couplings such as you need. Be sure to tell the sales person what materials you are joining. Fernco is code compliant above ground, and No-hub is used on both above and below ground applications.


----------



## Gary_602z (Nov 15, 2008)

3" copper! Tear it out for scrap and build a new house!:laughing:

Gary


----------

